# Does VAG PQ35’s rear suspension have anything to do with Ford-Mazda C1？



## ysyy88 (Dec 2, 2010)

Both of them have a longitudinal trailing arm and 3 transversal links.

And similar structures also appear on Mitsubishi lancer and some other cars.

and also Honda civic before 1997, Toyota RAV4.

maybe it is really a good thing, so every one want to use.

The thing i am more interested in is who used it first?


----------



## ysyy88 (Dec 2, 2010)

here are some pictures.










this is one of PQ35










this is another one of PQ35










this is a ford.



And it is said that the head of ford's engineers who did the C1 platform is now in Audi. Is it real?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

So, how many ways is there to do a IRS? How could many of the designs not look similar?


----------



## ysyy88 (Dec 2, 2010)

GTINC said:


> So, how many ways is there to do a IRS? How could many of the designs not look similar?


i think there are still many ways, such as Honda Accord's 5-links, BMW E46's 2 transversal links or even classic double wishbone.

but,for C1 and PQ35 IRS, the degree of freedom is zero, if the joint between the trailing arm and chassis is exactly a point. while for other multi-link suspension the degree of freedom is 1.

so, i think, the structure is designed on purpose, not by accident. otherwise, the degree of freedom should also be zero.


----------



## ysyy88 (Dec 2, 2010)

GTINC said:


> So, how many ways is there to do a IRS? How could many of the designs not look similar?


oh, i mean this structure is so special that the designer can't reach it just by accident.


so, i think, the PQ35 designer must had knew "a longitudinal trailing arm and 3 transversal links" structure very well and decided to use that before they start.


----------



## ysyy88 (Dec 2, 2010)

now， some saab and suzuki also have the same structure...


----------

